# The quest for the mythical "good pair of shoes"



## Flea (Sep 3, 2011)

This has been going on now for about three months.  My feet are _really_ sensitive to what I put them in.  Over the years I've given myself knee problems, hip problems, back problems, and (yes!) foot problems on account of the shoes I get.  The overwhelming majority of these have been mid- to high-end walking, running, and trail shoes.  I'll typically drop around $100 for a pair that feels perfect in the store, and wear them for a few days at home until some part of my body catches fire and I have to take them back.  

Ultimately I give up and go to TJ Maxx for another pair of New Balances for $40.  They're dependably comfortable and user-friendly.

The only thing is that they're also water sponges, and I'm just not okay with that any more now that I live in a climate where it rains constantly 6-7 months out of the year.  So the search resumes.  I've been through a maddening series of the usual suspects - Keens, Patagonias, Merrells, upscale New Balance, Vasque, Salomons, Hi-Teks.  Merrell was my first choice since I have another pair for work that are wonderful.  I had to mail-order from them, only to get a pair that made my right thigh muscles twitch and spasm.  :erg:   Then I tried a couple other brands in person and had to return them as well.  

My latest attempt was with the Keens.  While I was in the shop, I tried on the Merrel Chameleons just for fun and ... wow!  So I bought a pair and was happy enough with my choice to start wearing them around town immediately.  After a few days my feet shrank and started swimming around in them, so I exchanged them for a half-size down.  After only a few hours I'm cultivating blisters, so I called the store back.  Sorry! My initial pair has already been re-classified as "scratch and dent," and so technically they no longer exist.  



Is shoe shopping such an ordeal for anyone else, or is it just me?  And what shoes do others wear for daily life around town?  And how do you choose them without having to consult Miss Cleo?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't really help with this one, Flea.  The only footware I've ever bought that gave me any grief were my extremely expensive walking boots!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have Doc Martens there? Shoes and boots? I wear the shoes for work and they are the best.

http://www.drmartens.com/


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you thought about seeing an orthopedist or podiatrist?  My grandfather had foot problems and only wore Clark Wallabees with custom made insoles from a doctor.  Unfortunately, I don't remember what kind of doctor, and he's not around to ask.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been wearing New balance since about 1980/81, though not teh same pair....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 6, 2011)

Flea said:


> This has been going on now for about three months.  My feet are _really_ sensitive to what I put them in.  Over the years I've given myself knee problems, hip problems, back problems, and (yes!) foot problems on account of the shoes I get.  The overwhelming majority of these have been mid- to high-end walking, running, and trail shoes.  I'll typically drop around $100 for a pair that feels perfect in the store, and wear them for a few days at home until some part of my body catches fire and I have to take them back.
> 
> Ultimately I give up and go to TJ Maxx for another pair of New Balances for $40.  They're dependably comfortable and user-friendly.
> 
> ...



I have a similar problem and for reason that even i dont know ive decided to start running, so a good pair of shoes is really important to me. I have knee and back problems from abuse and stupidity mostly. I went to local shoe store called Swag's. Took about 15 minutes to find a pair. I told the guy helping me the problems i have and the pain i experience with running, he watched me walk about 12ft to judge my gait and came back with shoes he thought were best for me. I tried them on and he let me take them for a "test drive". They were awesome and made it feel like i was running with clouds attached to my feet.

I dont know where you are but i am guessing it is not my state since it doesnt rain here that much but it might be a good idea to call them and see if they can recommend anyone in your area

B


----------

